# You know you're addicted when........



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You know you're addicted to Kindle/Kindle boards when: you skip studying for a test at school so you can post/read what's new!

Next?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

you are reading here more than on your Kindle.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

...you have KB-related dreams

(I'd been reading the thread about the sun fading issue, and I had a dream last night about it happening to my Kindle)


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

...you are late to work because you _just had_ to post one more comment and then realize that you forgot to eat before you left.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

...you eat foods that can be held in one hand (pizza, hot dogs, etc.) so you can read on your Kindle with the other


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

You *leave* work late because you just had to post one more comment....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL I'm loving this.....almost all of them relate to me! Gee I must be addicted!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love when my Kindle questions are answered and I can finally sleep knowing my world is at peace. Addict?? Me?? NO!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

you decide to buy an iphone so that you can check in on the Kindleboards from anywhere and everywhere!  

You also use that iphone to continue to read the boards even after you're already in bed and hey, look, it's got this great little keyboard so you can even POST if needed (although long posts generally require you to get out of bed and hop back onto the laptop)

Not that I'm admitting to any of this


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> You know you're addicted to Kindle/Kindle boards when: you skip studying for a test at school so you can post/read what's new!
> 
> Next?


I do this every other week. lol. I kindle or kindleboard to avoid homework too.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

You press on the edge of your laptop keyboard when you want to page down . . .

Kathie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

you miss your bus!  You are so into reading your book that you don't even notice it drive up and then leave without you!!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

You replace your napkin holder.  The old one would slide when I prop the Kindle against it during lunch.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

You get a kindle...you find kindleboards...you add free books...you get an oberon cover...you get a skin...you get a borsabella bag...you get more books...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

egh34 said:


> You get a kindle...you find kindleboards...you add free books...you get an oberon cover...you get a skin...you get a borsabella bag...you get more books...


But think of all the money you saved by downloading the free books!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm an internet addict in general, so another forum addiction won't affect me anyhow


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Britt said:


> ...you eat foods that can be held in one hand (pizza, hot dogs, etc.) so you can read on your Kindle with the other


 Done it


wilsondm2 said:


> You *leave* work late because you just had to post one more comment....


Done it


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

...you visit the decal girl site to see new skins, just as much as you visit the kindle board...


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

....all the tabs are open on your browser with kindleboards, amazon, decal girl, oberon ........


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> ....all the tabs are open on your browser with kindleboards, amazon, decal girl, oberon ........


guilty..


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> ....all the tabs are open on your browser with kindleboards, amazon, decal girl, oberon ........


That's a good one. That's me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> you miss your bus! You are so into reading your book that you don't even notice it drive up and then leave without you!!!!


Now and then I have to take a bus or the train home from work. . .it's a very short trip and I'm afraid to take out the Kindle and start reading because I'll miss my getting off stop!

Ann


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh why does everything seem to be just at the reach of your fingertips and later you realize you have become a slave of what is just a handheld device? Awwww but still you realize you can't live without them..........sigh.......life... hard making it more complicated now...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

You're addicted when you try to figure out how all your assignments for various classes can be done on the topics of Kindle, KB, ebooks, digitization...


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Britt said:


> ...you eat foods that can be held in one hand (pizza, hot dogs, etc.) so you can read on your Kindle with the other


One of the big selling points for the Kindle was I could read and still eat with both hands as I only need a finger tip to turn the pages!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

egh34 said:


> You get a kindle...you find kindleboards...you add free books...you get an oberon cover...you get a skin...you get a borsabella bag...you get more books...


And here I was thinking I was addicted already. Next phase of addiction is skin. I am close, very close.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> ....all the tabs are open on your browser with kindleboards, amazon, decal girl, oberon ........


I'm so happy to read this one. I thought I was the only one. I also have photobucket open in addition to the ones you listed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm so happy to read this one. I thought I was the only one. I also have photobucket open in addition to the ones you listed.


Don't forget the link maker so when you find the great bargains you can quickly share it with the rest of us!

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

....when you are still debating between the purchase of new books or a new laptop charge days after old laptop charger....kinda melted. 
....when you realized that you spent more on your kindle than last semester's college and books tutition.
kindle:300
books and accessories: about 250-350-ish
college tutition: 230
textbooks 200


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> And here I was thinking I was addicted already. Next phase of addiction is skin. I am close, very close.


{clutches head and screams!}
I skinned Serenity, My K2 today with Decalgirls "lily."
I am officially addicted...

patrisha


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

mydreamywish said:


> ....all the tabs are open on your browser with kindleboards, amazon, decal girl, oberon ........


*whispers* um, isn't that normal? You mean, everyone's computers are not tabbed to kindleboards, amazon, decalgirl, oberon and etsy? uh oh...



luvmy4brats said:


> you decide to buy an iphone so that you can check in on the Kindleboards from anywhere and everywhere!
> 
> You also use that iphone to continue to read the boards even after you're already in bed and hey, look, it's got this great little keyboard so you can even POST if needed


um, yeah, my husband got QUITE upset with me the other night  I was too busy. Forget *headaches* ladies...there is a new excuse...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> um, yeah, my husband got QUITE upset with me the other night  I was too busy. Forget *headaches* ladies...there is a new excuse...


OMG! I almost choked on my ice cream...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> um, yeah, my husband got QUITE upset with me the other night  I was too busy. Forget *headaches* ladies...there is a new excuse...


Nearly peed my pants on this one. Gotta frame that excuse. My husband is out of town and just called me. I gave a lame excuse to get off the phone, so I could get back here. He is a salesman and never stops talking. 

I'm having withdrawals already because I'm going to Houston in the morning to see my children and grandchildren. The boys wouldn't understand why I'm not playing games with them. The sacrifices we make in the name of love.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm having withdrawals already because I'm going to Houston in the morning to see my children and grandchildren. The boys wouldn't understand why I'm not playing games with them. The sacrifices we make in the name of love.


Have a good trip!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> um, yeah, my husband got QUITE upset with me the other night  I was too busy. Forget *headaches* ladies...there is a new excuse...


I think my husband would throw Kindra against the wall if I tried that. What a way to start the morning. I almost spit out my coffee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> ....all the tabs are open on your browser with kindleboards, amazon, decal girl, oberon ........


I had to laugh at this. How are you looking at my computer? 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

....interspersed in your conversations out in the real world you say "Leslie said....., Ann said...., Betsy recommended....Heater told me about this great Vera Bradley bag, etc." 
I can tell my friends and family are bit tired of hearing about all you great folks.

deb


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm  teach at the HS level.  The kids thought I was the COOLEST when they saw me reading DTB of Twilight and when they saw me at the movie the midnight it came out.... But, when they saw my kindle... my Coolness moved to a new level.  They even said stuff like:  I would read more if I had one of those.... "OH IF THEY ONLY KNEW"  another said:  wouldn't it be cool if they put our textbooks on something like that!!!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

cheeki said:


> I'm teach at the HS level. The kids thought I was the COOLEST when they saw me reading DTB of Twilight and when they saw me at the movie the midnight it came out.... But, when they saw my kindle... my Coolness moved to a new level. They even said stuff like: I would read more if I had one of those.... "OH IF THEY ONLY KNEW" another said: wouldn't it be cool if they put our textbooks on something like that!!!!!


That's too cute. 
I had a similar experience this week. The Assistant Prosecutor came into court early the other morning and said he had seen this guy on TV the other night talking about something like what I had. I asked him if the name was John Bezos and the item was a Kindle, and he replied yes. He said that Jeff said that these were cutting edge items, and he told his wife, hey, I know someone who is cutting edge. I just about fell out of my chair laughing. 
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Britt said:


> ...you eat foods that can be held in one hand (pizza, hot dogs, etc.) so you can read on your Kindle with the other


I do this every day! I feel like something is wrong when I sit down to eat without my Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You come to the office on Saturday morning, knowing you have one hour before an appointment so you will use that time to read and answer email.

One hour later, you are turning off the computer, having read exactly one email message and answering none.

On top of that, you are late for the appointment.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it's a good thing I can't access KB at work. . . .at least, I can access it as a guest but not a member. . . 

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

drenee said:


> ....interspersed in your conversations out in the real world you say "Leslie said....., Ann said...., Betsy recommended....Heater told me about this great Vera Bradley bag, etc."
> I can tell my friends and family are bit tired of hearing about all you great folks.
> 
> deb


Ha ha! I do that too! My daughter just rolls her eyes at me


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

kim said:


> Ha ha! I do that too! My daughter just rolls her eyes at me


I spend sometime on the other forums, and sometime feel like I have a personal relationship with people on the forums, even though I don't know them. It happens to all of us, He he.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

You know your are addicted when you sleep talk about the Kindle and books!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

...you sit down on the sofa in the morning with your cup of coffee and laptop and logon to KindleBoards and the next thing you know it is dark, your stomach is growling like crazy and you gotta pee really bad... you look around and realize that you have been so engrossed in KB that the entire day has gone by and it is dinner time and the sun is going down!

Real story... happened back in January so at least it was just after 5pm!! The same has happened beginning with sitting down with laptop after dinner and was surprised several hours later that the sky was getting lighter outside!!    I don't do this so much anymore!  lol


----------

